# Kidding Thread! Any guesses?  ***Kidding Pictures****



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 27, 2011)

This is Ruger, she's a 18 month old Boer mix.  I've owned her for a year.  She was with a buck for June & July.  Any one want to guess when she's going to deliver these kids?

First off is just a general picture of her  






Next, this picture was taken Sept. 20th





This was taken today (Sept. 27th)


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess November 5th...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2011)

December 3rd


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 27, 2011)

She's a very pretty girl, I'll guess November 25th


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanksgiving just as you are sitting down for dinner.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 27, 2011)

November 17th is my guess


----------



## manybirds (Sep 28, 2011)

hhhhhhmmmmmmm when she starts having contractions is mine


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 28, 2011)

November 21st.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 28, 2011)

We need a prize for the winner. How bout you ship them one of the babies?? lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 28, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> We need a prize for the winner. How bout you ship them one of the babies?? lol


 works for me.

Or just naming rights to one of the kids


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 28, 2011)

If bred in June: expect kids in November.
If bred in July: Expect kids in December.
  So YAY, she shouldn't kid while I am playing nanny to the herd!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess the most inconvenient time possible.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys are just too funny!  How about whoever comes closest to guessing her kidding date gets to pick the name for the kid of their choice!  And if you pick the date she actually does kid, I'll let you have the kid at half price!  How's that for a deal?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll guess about 1 week after you've officially gone bonkers waiting and running to the barn every time she makes a noise.    If you're already anxiously waiting she's going to take as long as possible!  I'll guess for November 27th.  Twins.  

And she has a nice start on an udder there.  Some boers can look rather, uh,  (apologies to Boer owners!!) sheep-like with the four teats sticking out at funny angles and being kind of small.  Ruger looks good.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Sep 28, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> If bred in June: expect kids in November.
> If bred in July: Expect kids in December.
> So YAY, she shouldn't kid while I am playing nanny to the herd!


Oh Crud, If this is true, I miscalculated my doe's due month!! No wonder she does not show signs... I guess I have to keep wondering if she is prego longer....


----------



## crazyland (Sep 29, 2011)

Dec 6! St Nicholas day and my sons bday


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dec 16th...my anniversary!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 29, 2011)

BlackWatchLady said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this calculator very helpful!
http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html
You can download it for free too!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 16, 2011)

Updated pictures!!






















ETA, one more pic


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say, she looks pregnant. I'm guessing she's due sometime in November if it's twins.   Her bottom looks normal for a pregnant goat.  And she looks like she has been eating well.  I'm also guessing she will be a first freshener from the looks of her udder.  Oh wait, I'm standing at the base of the tree on that one. 

The question is, did she show signs of estrus in July?  If she did, then she is having triplets or quads and is due in December. 


Sara


----------



## wooliewabbits (Oct 16, 2011)

November 10th or 15th.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay, my official guess is: While your hubby is home! It will make that time even more   for the two of you!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 17, 2011)

My guess is: November 18th, 2011


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a newbie and one of the pics you took is what my doe looks like , but I am going to say Dec 22nd my grandson's birthday,  I was thinking dec 14 but something keeps telling me the 22nd.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll play. And hazard a total guess of November 29. 

Or Thanksgiving.


----------



## Genipher (Oct 22, 2011)

Ooooh! Ooooh! I wanna play too! 
I'll guess November 27! (hubby's bday)


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I guess the most inconvenient time possible.


I have no clue.  I think this guess is the best.   This is my guess too. 

Good Luck with the Pending Birth!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks!  No real changes lately but keeping an eye on her!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I want in on the action... Somone STOLE the date I was going to pick... hmmm... let's see...  I'm going to say December 1st.
Here's hoping for a easy birth of multiples


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Nobody came close!  I went out to the barn this morning and guess what!!! 
Still trying to figure out how she could have a kid in Oct though..... 













I'll get some better pictures this afternoon!  A single doe  and healthy!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh WOW!   She didn't make it to November at all.     Cute Cute Cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 27, 2011)

Yah, I am wondering the same thing,  YOu said she was in with the buck in June and jUly, she would have been bred the first or second of June to have kidded this early .  Are you sure she wasn't in with the buck in May?   

He looks looks good, full-term for sure.  I have never had a boer kid at 145 days, they always go 150 to 152 days, unless they are carrying a set of triplets or quads, then I have had them kid at day 148 or 149.   


Glad all went well and mom looks like she is doing a good job for her first time.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 27, 2011)

YAY!!! I think I was closest though with my November 5th guess. Not tooooo far off!!! lol only what, 9 days??


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute!  Congrats on an easy delivery.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats! she is a cutie. I can't wait for mine to have somebut I have at least 150 days if it took a couple of weeks ago


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Found the exact date the buck was put into the herd, May 29th.  I thought he was put into the herd June 1st but I guess I was off by a few days... Ooops! 
I'll try and get better pictures tomorrow   Ruger is about 75% Boer, and the sire is also around 75% Boer, so that makes this doeling....? A percentage  lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 27, 2011)

Cute! Sneaky too arriving early but glad both are well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll do your math-  if both parents are 75% then so is baby.  And a cutie she is; those ears are SOOOOO long!  I was going to guess yesterday because its my niece's birthday (yeah, that's it) so I win.  Ship her to me as soon as she's weaned.  Thank you!    

Congrats again. and keep the pics a comin!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 28, 2011)

HOW CUTE!  What a darling... I can't wait till March!!! I want kids too!  You know... I say that to non-goat people and they think I am talking about something ENTIRELY different


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 29, 2011)

Took a few pictures this morning  






















I think we've decided to name her Skeet


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 29, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Took a few pictures this morning
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/nhspanishmustang/IMG_0593.jpg
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world Skeet you are precious.
I can't wait for mine.


----------

